# I have a Bumblebee Cichlid ... want to expand....need help



## JethroBBC (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey!

So I am new to this forum and Iâ€™m hoping some more experienced Cichlid owners can help me out. I have a Bumblebee Cichlid, which I have had for almost a year. Current he, well we call it a "he" his name is Jethro, but I have no idea if it is male or female how exactly do I tell, has lived by himself in my 10 gallon tank. Right now I would say that he is probably already 4 1/2 to 5 inches. Anyway, he seems pretty comfortable and mellow in his tank, however has had the tank all to himself. My boyfriend and I want to upgrade our tank. It cannot be to large because we live in an apartment, I was thinking maybe a 20-30 gallon tank. Since we were going to update him to a new home we were thinking about adding one or two more cichlids, I was looking at the ones that look just like him but are silver and black ( are these zebras? the pet store always has them all mixed together so I have no idea which is which).

I donâ€™t know much about Cichlid's itâ€™s been kind of a wild trial and error since we got him, it was sort of an accident, scamps gave us wrong info, but now we love him dearly and he is great to watch, such a personality.

We donâ€™t want to do anything to damage him and itâ€™s been great seeing how large he has been getting. If anyone has any information or has had these before it would be great to give me some tips.

So I guess now for my question, how many cichlids can I have with my bumblebee in a 20-30 gallon tank. Also what types can be in there, and does the size matter since he is already pretty large. (Iâ€™ve heard to get the same size, or try). Also I wanted to get a sucker fish (idk how to spell its real name but Iâ€™m sure you know what I am talking about), can I do this without harming either one. Oh and lastly again how do you tell which is male and female, I keep reading that you should only have one male, and I donâ€™t know how to tell them apart!

Thanks so much for taking the time to read all this! Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pseudotropheus crabro (bumble bee) is one of the more aggressive cichlids and is usually recommended to be kept in a tank 75 gallons or bigger. putting him in a small tank with a few other cichlids will only cause problems, either he'll kill everyone or be killed himself, you'll end up with one cichlid if you only have a small group, thats why atleast a 4 foot tank that is over stocked is needed when keeping africans, it spreads the aggression out and prevents any one individual from getting picked on too much. now if you could get a 3 foot tank you MIGHT be able to keep him with a group of dwarf mbuna, but still its a gamble. i think the best thing to do if you really like him and don't want to get rid of him is get the 30 gallon or bigger and have him and a small group of one of the smaller synodontis catfish species, that could possibly work. here's the link to the profile of the bumble bee.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=845


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I have one in a 3 foot tank, he lives alone.


----------



## JethroBBC (Jun 24, 2009)

we've decided to keep him alone

thanks for the help


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Mine is probably almost 9" so yours may grow yet.


----------

